# Repotting new paphs



## paph_deb (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a small order that will be coming from Hausermanns and just want to double-check some basics.

As I understand it, I should plan to repot them immediately or at least unpot and check the roots? And, unless they are really potbound, they can go back into the same pot, right -- no "upgrading" unless the roots really need more room? I am getting a maudiae (sp?) in bud. Should I wait to repot that one? 

As for potting mixture, I'd like some opinions on repotme.com's Classic or Imperial? I'm looking for an easy-to-do-hard-to-mess-up option, and I'd rather just go with a mix for now. 

Other than repotme, what are good online supply sources? (There are no orchid nurseries anywhere near me.)

Thanks much,

Deborah


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2016)

My opinion is if the plant is in spike or bloom, don't disturb the roots unless it's obvious that the media has disintegrated in to muck. As for repotting other plants (not blooming), you may want to delay until the spring when there is active growth will begin. Otherwise, you may want to repot now if your growing conditions are very different (for example, if you are a chronic over-waterer, you probably want to switch to a drier mix).

Other vendors:
http://www.firstrays.com/cart/Growing-Media/Natural
http://www.tindaraorchidsupplies.com/growing-media


----------



## paph_deb (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, Linus. I'll be checking out those links!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 13, 2016)

Another good one that I use is Roberts Flower Supply. Their website is: [email protected]. They're located in Ohio.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 13, 2016)

Certainly check the roots, with as little disruption to the root mass as possible, including the one in bud. Unless there is a problem just slip them back into the same pot and plan on waiting until spring to repot, or until there is new growth if that comes sooner. 

For moving up in pot size it depends on plant vigor and growth rate more than the current fit, and how often you plan to repot, but keeping pots on the small side is best for most people's conditions. I don't recommend going more than a year between checking the roots and repotting if necessary, but if you plan on trying for longer you need a pot that will allow it.

For me, choice of potting mix depends on so many factors that making a recommendation is almost pointless. Any mix from the vendors mentioned that is recommend for Paphs is probably acceptable, but it has to work with your conditions and practices - water quality, watering and fertilizing frequency, what fertilizer, growing conditions, frequency of repotting, etc. Pick one, see how it works for 6 months to a year - can you maintain proper moisture? are the plants growing well? does it break down fast in your conditions? etc. Then either adjust your methods as needed or choose a mix that is a better match for what you do.


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2016)

For our general conditions and weather patterns, I definitely recommend First Ray's Orchiata and also his K-Lite
fertilizer. I'm a relative newbie to Paphs. and it works
quite well for me and decomposes much slower than most bark mixes. Take a little trip to First Rays Orchids
and do a little reading. His advice is always dependable.


----------



## troy (Jan 13, 2016)

Ray is a treasure trove of info, great guy


----------



## Ray (Jan 14, 2016)

In my experience, paphs don't seem to care when you repot them, but I'll agree with PMM about the choice of medium being closely connected to your cultural conditions and watering habits.

For example, I find that #5 "Power" Orchiata is a great medium in Air-Cone pots, and tends to run on the dry side. Others, though, have told me it retains too much water. Go figure...


----------



## paph_deb (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey, Ray ... I'm going through your site today. Thanks for the generous amount of info!

Thanks, all, for the links, info, ideas. This is a really great community.


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jan 21, 2016)

I think most of the time it's a good idea. The problems start when roots are really stuck to the walls of the pot. It usually won't kill all the roots but it can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2016)

I am a fan of repotme.com mix. They are on the east coast and so their stuff comes in like two days. I like that because I usually order mix when I need to repot rather than stocking up on stuff and use them when I need to. This is NYC and I'm no billionaire. Space. lol

I have used both standard and imperial for years.
The difference is standard is mostly coconut husk chip based with a bunch of other stuff mixed in, and the imperial mix is orchiata bark based. Of course, I'm sure you are aware that you can visit their website and see the details of the ingredients. 
The main difference is how you water. Obviously, the imperial mix dries out faster. I used standard mix for years and just noticed that the coconut husk chips they used seemed a bit more moist than before this past year(although they denied it, so maybe I got more moist batch??), and started getting some imperial mix as well.

I also just mix up my own if I have enough of orchiata laying around, which I usually don't have. lol 
You can easily mix orchiata medium (larger than smaller) with lava rock or clay ball. Those two alone makes great mix. Perlite are easier to find locally for me, but I hate how they pop up when watering. Also, they tend to easily get crushed and leave these white granule everywhere.

Speaking of repotting, which I'm not a big fan of, I need to order some clayballs as I have a big bag of orchiata from the recent show, but I got nothing else to mix it with.
Some people use straight orchiata and I'm sure it works great, but I'd like to add something that "opens" up the mix some more.


----------

